# Lets see those GELDINGS!!



## JustAGamble11 (Nov 25, 2008)

There arent any of these threads on here so lets see those beautiful little or big geldings

Here is my 3 year old Jordan's Just A Gamble (Jag)


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 25, 2008)

McCarthy's Marshall Dillon ASPC/AMHR , owned by Delores Festervan

AMHR 2008 Halter HOF, 2008 Pinto World Champion, 2008 AMHR Top Ten, Multiple Grand Champion Foundation Gelding






Not gelded yet, but will be.....

Pondering Oaks Hooligan Moonshine 2008 ASPC colt

Grand Champion Classic Under at his very first show!






owned by Nancy Blankenship


----------



## Erica (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are the geldings right now.......

have a coming yearling that I think I'm going to geld just so he'll fit on my show string, I just love him but already have another coming yearling colt.

Erica's Jesse James of Wallstreet HOF - 2004 AMHR/ASPC

Hall of Fame in both Halter and Pleasure Driving

08 National Res. Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving 34-36; and National Champion and 2x Res. National Champion halter

07 National Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving 34-36 and 3x Res. national Champion Halter

06 Congress Res. Grand Champion Classic Gelding Under, Congress Jr Champion Gelding and 2x Congress Champion halter











Erica's Big City Gambling Man HOF - 2006 AMHR/AMHA

Halter Hall of Fame

4 Times National champion

Res. National Champion






Erica's Tanquery of WF - 2007 AMHR/AMHA

2x Res. national Champion

Just needs his two year old grand to complete his Halter HOF in 09






Samis Tecate HOF - 02' AMHA/AMHR

HOF Liberty

National champion

Res. National Champion

owned by Clementine Weeks, myself and Denise Hardesty






Tibbs Sundowner HOF - 98' AMHR

Halter HOF

3x National Champion

6x Res. National Champion






owned by Clementine Weeks, myself and Jill

and my first miniature ever

Triple B Ranches Little Boy Blue - 92' AMHR

AMHR Top Ten

although now he looks quite a bit different, in his fat suit - VERY fat suit


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice geldings so far


----------



## SHANA (Nov 25, 2008)

This is my one and only gelding, Cool Running Sanka SPH. He is registered WCMHR only, wish I could have hardshipped him AMHR.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are my boys! I LOVE geldings!





ERL Spectacular Romeo- My 30" yearling gelding. He is on 2008 AMHA Honor Roll and also was a top ten this year. I love this horse; he is the sweetest liitle one. He also has these eyes that melt your heart.




















Winner's Circle Adonis (Leased to me by Martha Hickham)- He is the only horse to have won World Champion Junior and Senior Stallion, and many other national titles (He was 8th out around 25 entries at World this year in our halter class at 15 years old)! He has enough snort and blow for 10 horses and knows he is something great. He is also a sweetie with a wonderful work ethic. I am so honored to have him right now!















Little Americas Xenon Willido- My first horse, and probably my favorite. He will never be a halter horse and has an amazing complicated mind and is just as stubborn as I am, but I love him so much. He is super smart and so much like me it isn't even funny. We click together wonderfully though, and he will try his hardest for me more than anyone else. He has the sweetest expression as well, and I just love spending time with him. I do showmanship and halter obstacle with him, and he does drive as well.


----------



## Kendra (Nov 25, 2008)

Breanne, I saw Adonis in your youth halter class at Worlds - he was awesome, obviously showing off just how great HE thinks he is!! I loved it, what a great horse!!

We have 24 geldings right now, from 2 to 30 years of age ... I don't think I have photos of them all on-line though! But here are the ones I do!

The youngest, Circle J Kiprusoff:






Circle J Dezigner Genes






Circle J Finnegan






Circle J King George






Circle J Hawk






NFC Illusions Image






Century Farm Razmataz






Enchanted Acres Secret Agent






Celebrations Tennessee Obsession






Circle J Jerome






Circle J Zachary






Flying W Farms Donner - 30 years old! 31 soon, I guess!






Hmm .... looks like I mostly have non-black geldings on here, which is significant, because there's only 7 non-black geldings at our house. Here, this can represent a bunch more of them!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 25, 2008)

This is Windmill Toy Boy (aka Pistol) a grandson of Komokos Toy Boy. Newly gelded this year (and yes I do know he's VERY fat in this picture



 )





This is Reignmakers Hylee Explosive (aka Nitro) , not a gelding yet but he will be.

I have 3 other mature geldings as well. They are so much easier, more fun than stallions for my daughter and non horsey friends to handle.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 25, 2008)

This is Sam, 29" who will go in the show ring next year.






Phantom who is a 2008 National Reserve Champion, he will be shown again next year.






And Jack, he was shown some as a weanling, is now 2 and may go back out next year, depending on height. He wanted to be a big boy.


----------



## lilstars (Nov 25, 2008)

this is not a good pic but this is my newly gelded new gelding bacardi watching t.v. with my joe


----------



## Leeana (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a few gelding too, most are show horses...one holding a National Grand Title...the other multiple grand championships and the other is yet to enter the show string but will get him out next spring...

Alpha Farms Magical Debut ASPC 42" Classic 3 year old Gelding ..

Classical Magic son,

Congress Reserve GRAND Champion and Congress Champion x 4 and Halter Hall Of Fame. Longest neck ive ever seen on a horse...its like a snake.











Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister AMHA / AMHR 34" soon to be gelding ...

Cross Country Take My Breath Away yearling colt, im thrilled with him...
















Royal Salsa AMHR (pending) / ASPC 38" Foundation Sr Gelding...i think he is almost at is Halter Hall Of Fame, i'll finish him out on that.

A few Grands, Championships and Congress top 10 / 5 titles...but his claim to fame is that he is my heart horse (as Mona would say!). He is allot more to me then just another show horse...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! When someone says geldings aren't the same quality as other horses I'm going to send them to this thread! Stunning horses for sure!



I'm actually kind of embarrassed to show mine, but oh well.

This in *Star Ridge Acres Good As Gold*. Very first mini born at our farm; out of our Gold Boy daughter. Both his sire and dam have really short legs compared to how he turned out. He's not very pretty headed and his legs have some issues, but I love him and I can't imagine he'll ever leave our farm. He was shown this year and did pretty well, especially considering his conformation issues, but showing is SO darn stressful for him and I retired him midway through the World Show this year. He still had his open class to go and there were only 10 in it so he certainly would have placed, but I just couldn't do it to him. He was sucking his tongue, pacing and jumpy as a grasshopper. I felt so bad for him so I just said "it's over, be a horse." He's 30" tall. We call him *Binky*! He has won jr. champion gelding, Area IV first place Model Gelding, Under and World Top Ten in Ammy Level 1 and AOTE.






This is *Star Ridge Acres Bout Buck N Time*. He's a weanling and already gelded. He'll be my Jr Under show gelding in 2009. He's the most level-headed horse on the farm. Nothing flusters him; his has an old soul I think. I'm so glad Dixi let me buy this little guy!



This is *Junior*. He should mature around 31-32" I'm guessing.






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's my sister's mini gelding Chili, coming 2 year old in 2009






As a baby:






And here's my big guy Zip (Zippos Rowdy Rodder, AQHA) aka "Tank"..




















And my sister's big guy Paco, who is over 20 yrs old and still going strong


----------



## Ferin (Nov 25, 2008)

I only have one gelding right now. He is my main performance horse, Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister. Twister is a 37" black visual frame overo. He was used as a herd stallion for 6-7 years, then gelded and trained for performance. Twister is ASPC/AMHR registered. Ive had one limited show season with him and am looking forward to many more.



He is a blast to show and a real powerhouse to drive.


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 25, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Geldings!!!!! If I could have a barn full, I would!

Here are some of mine:

This is SRF Hot Topic -






SRF Commander (a.k.a. Pablo.... His name really fits.... 



)






MLF Echos Danny Boy






and last, but not least is my best buddy, Grosshill EK Creations Duke Of Earl. We sold my heart horse, Incredible this past spring, and Duke has filled the void. I just love him to pieces.... We bought him as a gangly little yearling and he blossomed into a smart little gelding. He still has his quirks, but he would not be Duke without them. He received the title of Best All Around horse at the Eastern Regionals this year, and then went on to be Reserve World Champ in Youth Liberty(won last year), and Top ten in Liberty and Versatility.... He made me so proud!





















Sorry for the pic overload.... I just love my geldings!


----------



## River Wood (Nov 25, 2008)

Summer Supreme -- Reserve National Champion Country Pleasure driving, Top 5 Halter Multiple National Top Ten Halter/Driving






Recently Gelded

River Wood's Montego Shasaedoh -- Top Ten National Champion Stallion


----------



## MinisOutWest (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's my boys for 2009. Have A LOT of work to do, but so far so good.

Little Kings Duke Dreamer- Dukey Doo !!






Pecos East Highliter- Lighter






JSW Turks Echo Express- Turkey !!






JSW Imperial Deed- Deeder!! *FOR SALE*


----------



## Stef (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is my 3 year old mini gelding Sky.










This is my 23 year old thoroughbred JayJay.


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2008)

Erica showed our special (inside and out!) boy, Sunny. These are my other miniature geldings... we LOVE geldings





[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Greying or Black Sabino Roan -- Expected To Mature @ 34” By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Reflection, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King

(to be gelded in the Spring)









*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U, a/k/a “Blue”[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHR / AMHA Grey Gelding -- Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson

Maternal brother to my “DunIT”

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions









*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a “Bacardi”[/SIZE]*

2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color… and My Favorite Horse









*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Derby Day Miracle, a/k/a “Derby”[/SIZE]*

2000 31” AMHR Light Palomino Gelding – My First Every Show Horse

Shown as a stallion to multiple Grands / National Top Five Performance / Push Button Driving Horse









*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle, a/k/a “Skipper”[/SIZE]*

2003 31.5” AMHR Silver Chestnut Sabino Roan Gelding – First “Home Bred Foal”

Shown as a yearling to multiple championships









*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse, a/k/a “Eclipse”[/SIZE]*

1999 33” Driving Gelding – our first mini and first horse we raised from a weanling


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 26, 2008)

We have 2 geldings





*Who's Your Daddy* ("Hercules")- 2002 AHMA/AMHR. He did halter until he was 5 and sired one foal before being gelded(the gelding listed below is his one and only offspring) and now is the ultimate performance horse. Jumping, obstacle, Western Country Pleasure Driving, Obstacle Driving, Liberty....you name it, he does it! The barn favorite when it comes to picking who you show




















*VPS Simple Irresistible* ("Taz")- 2005 AMHR gelding. We plan to hardship him into AMHA in 2010. He does halter, Country Pleasure Driving, obstacle and has started in jumping and seems to enjoy it. Another all around gelding who we love















(2nd time being hooked)

~Jen~


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 26, 2008)

There all so very pretty.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Nov 26, 2008)

Indian Rain Dance aka Rain

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd154/X...owraps012-1.jpg

Emerald Meadows Silver Target aka Two Sox

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd154/X...nimalshorse.jpg


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 26, 2008)

Kendra said:


> Breanne, I saw Adonis in your youth halter class at Worlds - he was awesome, obviously showing off just how great HE thinks he is!! I loved it, what a great horse!!



Yes, he was definetly feeling wonderful at Worlds.. I was laughing so hard most of the time because he was acting like such a goof. I swear, when people scream and clap for him, it provokes him quite a bit.




He is such a natural showoff!

Thanks!


----------



## Reble (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is our Gelding Kavelbel Double 07

As of this year, he races, drives, obstacle, jumping.

When you ask him for a kiss, he will lick your hand like a dog.

He is the best


----------



## whitney (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's my little *FIREBALL* thee most *EXCITING* mini in my barn! Fancy Star Gazer aka "Dusty"


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 26, 2008)

Well here are my two best buddies!

Dell Tera's Long Term #2

the resident All Star. He does EVERYTHING!

Hunter, jumper, country pleasure, color, halter and versatility.
















Triple C's Mikey's Little Harley Moon

my best friend


----------



## Shortpig (Nov 26, 2008)

I now have time to post a picture had to rush off to work this morning.

Here is my 3yo Gelding Koda. Very sweet just like his sire. Gelding didn't change his personality at all.


----------



## Bozley (Nov 27, 2008)

*We LOVE our Geldings! Here is our three:*

Bozley (Diminuitives Bozley Hopes for Stars). Bozley is the best volunteer horse we have. He is awesome with all the children and has endless patience. He has also done very well in trail classes because of his easy going, pleasing personality.






*Rhett (Owsley Fork Rogues Ricochet) is our yearling gelding. He still has a lot to learn but he is my baby boy that I love dearly and has me wrapped right around his hoof!*






*Bucky (Far Vista Farms Blue Buckaroo) is Makayla's most recent purchase and has already won her heart over. He is so sweet and gentle. She is really excited about showing him next year!*






Sue


----------



## Bozley (Nov 27, 2008)

*We LOVE our Geldings! Here is our three:*

Bozley (Diminuitives Bozley Hopes for Stars). Bozley is the best volunteer horse we have. He is awesome with all the children and has endless patience. He has also done very well in trail classes because of his easy going, pleasing personality.






*Rhett (Owsley Fork Rogues Ricochet) is our yearling gelding. He still has a lot to learn but he is my baby boy that I love dearly and has me wrapped right around his hoof!*






*Bucky (Far Vista Farms Blue Buckaroo) is Makayla's most recent purchase and has already won her heart over. He is so sweet and gentle. She is really excited about showing him next year!*






Sue


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 27, 2008)

*Very nice geldings everyone!!!



*

Here is my little stinker. He will be two in a few monthes. He is a silver bay (maybe) heres Harmony Hill's Little Titan hes the one in front in the blue


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Nov 27, 2008)

I have one gelding and he is my favorite mini in the whole world.











He is sweet, smart and beautiful, and always tries his best.

Together we have won halter, color,showmanship, trail obstacle, jumping

and hunter classes.

Heres to you Woody



Crystal Ridge Carousel Royale





















Cathy


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is our newly gelded MiLo's Classic Ladies Man. At his very first show as a gelding he went Grand Champion!!!


----------



## dali1111 (Nov 30, 2008)

>


Kendra why isn't this boy shown!!?? I'm mean I know I'm partial to a pretty black gelding..but WOW..



i am imagining this boy in harness...drool...


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow nice geldings everyone!

I just have one Doors,


----------



## shalamara minis (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is our Yearling Gelding. He was the High Point Yearling Gelding and the Reserve High Point Junior Gelding For the NWMHC for 2008 : Shalamara Acres Ladys Tschimikan


----------



## Kendra (Dec 1, 2008)

dali1111 said:


> >
> 
> 
> Kendra why isn't this boy shown!!?? I'm mean I know I'm partial to a pretty black gelding..but WOW..
> ...



LOL - he's bred to be a driving horse anyway, but must've had a bad experience in harness before we got him, cause he's scared to death of carts .... we're working on it though, slowly but surely! He's not destined for the show ring though, he's going to be in the hitch.


----------



## dali1111 (Dec 1, 2008)

> LOL - he's bred to be a driving horse anyway, but must've had a bad experience in harness before we got him, cause he's scared to death of carts .... we're working on it though, slowly but surely! He's not destined for the show ring though, he's going to be in the hitch.


Ahh ok.... if he ever does get over his fear he will look very nice with all the other black boys in the hitch.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 2, 2008)

Our one and only gelding is also our first mini. We bought Cowboy (SRF Masters Touch) from Sawmill River Farm as a companion for our big gelding Target, planning to keep them in separate enclosures. Since we didn't want a stallion, Roger gelded him for us, and still offered to take him back if he didn't work out. Meanwhile, six more minis later.....Target loves every one of them through the separating fences. And no, we do not regret having Cowboy gelded!

Jumping at a Pinto show: (Photo by Ellen Leffingwell)






And standing still in the front yard:


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Here's my sister's mini gelding Chili, coming 2 year old in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at those eyes on Chili



You can tell he's a sweety.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW! Very pretty!



Erica said:


> Erica's Jesse James of Wallstreet HOF - 2004 AMHR/ASPCHall of Fame in both Halter and Pleasure Driving
> 
> 08 National Res. Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving 34-36; and National Champion and 2x Res. National Champion halter
> 
> ...


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 2, 2008)

As a gift to myself, these two boys will become geldings in the spring (I'm sure they're far less excited about it than I am):

Rock Rivers Carolus Magnus aka "Charlie" (who will also start his driving training):












PPs Razmataz:


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 8, 2008)

My geldings...

my main mini man, Chili Pepper
















My other driving gelding, Midnight











Hubby's driving gelding Cruise Control











Then the big boys...

TB Cheyenne






TB Renaissance






grade rescue boy Impulse






And Arabian Braveheart


----------



## maplegum (Dec 8, 2008)

Riverdance Rebs Baileys Cream

30.5 " palomino gelding

2 years old

* Bailey *











Oh Bailey!


----------

